# MERM Chapter 41, Figure 41.4 GSHR



## apk71 (Oct 2, 2006)

I think the GSHR line is shown incorrectly. Step 10 indicates the GSHR is also the coil sensible heat ratio, which seems to be incorrect. Since the GSHR represents the coil load line, shouldn't the line go through * (mixed air entering) and CO (supply air out of coil) points? Since these are entering and leaving points for the coil.

AS shown it goes through * and in, which represent the mixed air entering the coil and the supply air entering the room. The supply air entering the room has some recirculated air mixed with the supply air from the coil. As shown the GSHR does not truley represent the coil points.


----------



## EdinNO (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking at it, it seems familiar to me that I had a similar question when I was studying. I'll try to look more closely at it tonight. Hopefully some HVAC gurus will read this and be able to give a good answer.

Lucky for me, I didn't do HVAC, but Machine Design. Which are you doing?

Ed


----------



## apk71 (Oct 2, 2006)

I plan on doing the HVAC. That's mostly what I've been doing since college. I think your the only person out there that is a mechanical. I haven't seen much of any other mechanical questions.


----------



## EdinNO (Oct 2, 2006)

Now that I think about it, I guess I haven't seen many others either. Joeysvee, who was one of the first few members here is an ME and he is more of a fluids guy. I haven't seen him around lately.

I would have thought there would be more of us.

Ed


----------



## MetroRAFB (Oct 3, 2006)

Never fear gentlemen, I have arrived.  We ME's must stick together. This is my first trip to this site, I've been on "the other board"'s site since July. I'll be glad to help when I can.


----------



## EdinNO (Oct 3, 2006)

Metro,

Great to see you over here! I'm not strong in HVAC, so I couldn't be much help on this.

Ed


----------

